# Uncles new Jaguar XE Tempest Grey



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Got my hands on this lovely Jag the uncle bought. He has put 2000 miles on it and had some serious dealer inflicted swirls, buffer trails and RDS.

Anyway i only have the finished pictures, it received full wash decon using Orchard Autocare products and clayed using Autofinesse Clay and Glide.

Was then given a one stage polish with Scholl S20 Black on a yellow 3M pad with the Makita, intricate areas with the Rupes 75.

All LSP was dealt with using Gyeon MOHS (2 Coats), Gyeon View, Gyeon Rim (2 coats), Gyeon Trim, Gyeon Tire.

Car looks stunning in the flesh, looks a moody stealthy grey under dull lighting then the goldy flake explodes in the sun.

Bit of a video showing 50/50 before and after



Hope you enjoy the pics...


----------



## andrew_s46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:

Looks like quite a few interior bits have made the journey across from the RR Evoque, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Great job but seriously whats with those horrid mudflaps and the serious orange peel on the rear bootlid?

Only noticed the orange peel because of the close up but it seems excessive to me!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Great job but seriously whats with those horrid mudflaps and the serious orange peel on the rear bootlid?
> 
> Only noticed the orange peel because of the close up but it seems excessive to me!


The orange peel isn't the worst I've seen, the way I've focused the camera probably has made it look worse tbh :thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice results there! Unusual to see a manual (every one I've seen is an auto - a twist dial set up), which I prefer.

A friend of mine has one of these in the R form, his has the 3L diesel V6, sounds lovely and certainly moves - much quicker than I expected!


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

gorgeous motor and great results

did you get any before pics or during pics?


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that is bootiful, much nicer than a german motor, living in Bentley town you get fed up of seeing audi's.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

euge07 said:


> gorgeous motor and great results
> 
> did you get any before pics or during pics?


I do have a video showing the paint condition, I will get it uploaded


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Not much difference to my ammonite grey.... I personally think there's excessive orange peel on my boot...mines wearing blackfire gep and midnightsun(3 coats to date)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that's a lovely motor Gibbo, and you've worked your usual magic on it 👍. I get what you mean about it means stealthy and moody. I really love the new jag line-up. 

Loving the mudflaps btw lol - that's for you @Rayaan  lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Pictures of tempest look like my ammonite grey xe.









I think the boot does carry to much orange peel but there ya go😀

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

euge07 said:


> gorgeous motor and great results
> 
> did you get any before pics or during pics?


Video added at start of thread @euge07


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Those new jags are beautiful! 

An Xe or a mondeo for the nearly the same money? Jag all day long!

Car looks great credit to you mate :thumb:


----------



## Frankay (Jul 25, 2012)

Beauty of a car that, looks ace!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice job, nice car, nice photos!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks stunning!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great work - and love the grey colour..starting to see a lot of these new jag's around North Down


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

gibbo555 said:


> Video added at start of thread @euge07


great turnaround:buffer: I have been getting good results from s20 now as well:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

very nice, what camera did you use?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's gorgeous. Easy to see why Tempest Grey is a special colour at £1,225 on these! Can't tell on the configurator but it looks stunning in those pics.

Nice work!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> very nice, what camera did you use?


Nikon D3200 with 35mm lens (manual)



JBirchy said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous. Easy to see why Tempest Grey is a special colour at £1,225 on these! Can't tell on the configurator but it looks stunning in those pics.
> 
> Nice work!


Yea he said he crapped himself when first seen it as looked just 'grey'. Was very relieved when sun hit it!

Love the front end, so aggressive.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

wife's cousin bought a XF and to say he's proud is an understatement I Said it would look 10/10 when it had been detailed He called me a lot of rude names and asked what the fluff did I know about cleaning cars Wife choked on her coffee on hearing that . I Turned on DW and pointed out the difference between a dealer prepped car and a car detailed by a very keen detailer (me) the equipment time love involved and the time I've spent reading, listening, money, watching, armatures good enough to be pros and pros themselves . I did his boot lid and was apologized to straight away for being called names .Gave him name of the sight where to look don't be scared of asking and a shopping list Keep out of drive troughs foreigner hand wash etc. . I'm not sure if he's joined our ranks yet Daz


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

zippo said:


> wife's cousin bought a XF and to say he's proud is an understatement I Said it would look 10/10 when it had been detailed He called me a lot of rude names and asked what the fluff did I know about cleaning cars Wife choked on her coffee on hearing that . I Turned on DW and pointed out the difference between a dealer prepped car and a car detailed by a very keen detailer (me) the equipment time love involved and the time I've spent reading, listening, money, watching, armatures good enough to be pros and pros themselves . I did his boot lid and was apologized to straight away for being called names .Gave him name of the sight where to look don't be scared of asking and a shopping list Keep out of drive troughs foreigner hand wash etc. . I'm not sure if he's joined our ranks yet Daz


I know it's hard to imagine but so many ignorant people when it comes to car care. I had a boy with his e class Mercedes ask me, what's wrong with my paint, I didn't even need the halogens on a dull day to see the swirls, I asked him how does it be washed, he replied 'with a nice soft brush'. When I said that's what caused it you would have thought I'd spat in his face! He ended up selling it because of that.

I lot of people here think they care for their cares cause they spend £7 a week getting it washed


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice motor, you have done a grand job there. That colour looks very similar to my Lunar Sky Focus in certain shots. Sun sparkles of the metal flakes :thumb:


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm glad I found this post! Just got my ammonite grey XE R Sport today & love it, but noticed quite bad orange peel on the boot lid (the car is brand new) - started thinking 'oh no, it's been damaged in transit'. However, after checking very closely there's no evidence a what so ever of a re-spray, but seeing the OPs pic and hearing from graham has calmed me down as it must be just something from the factory on XEs, maybe the way they spray the boot lid or something. Anyway, cheers!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats superb


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and like the colour


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice mate. Jags have really come on the last 10 years or so. Whenever I see a sorted XF-R, I have little trouser accident.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Rayaan said:


> Great job but seriously whats with those horrid mudflaps and the serious orange peel on the rear bootlid?
> 
> Only noticed the orange peel because of the close up but it seems excessive to me!


and you havent seen the orange peel on the door ?


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

My VW CC has pretty bad orange peel on the bonnet from new. Seems to be a common thing on new cars unfortunately.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice work...


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys,

Unfortunately orange peel is something we have to accept when it comes to a new cars now, my CC also has is, i may do a wetsand on it to remove it if i get the time.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Remember stangalang telling me there was a fair bit he could remove on my xe,(was planning to help on a few days course) but I've decided against it as it's a lease, all be it a 5yr one.


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely car op but what would annoy the **** out of me is the way the bonnet is lined up with the drivers side wing above the front head light! Surprised jag let that through.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

cossack said:


> Lovely car op but what would annoy the **** out of me is the way the bonnet is lined up with the drivers side wing above the front head light! Surprised jag let that through.


The panel gaps in general werent great to be honest!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

gibbo555 said:


> The panel gaps in general werent great to be honest!


 Fellow northern irelander :wave:

Did you know there was an election just recently? Lol


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

cossack said:


> Fellow northern irelander :wave:
> 
> Did you know there was an election just recently? Lol


You're kidding lol!

Arlene would have been fair sweating and that's even before the boiler gets switched on


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Remember stangalang telling me there was a fair bit he could remove on my xe,(was planning to help on a few days course) but I've decided against it as it's a lease, all be it a 5yr one.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


The thing is as well the more clear coat the better in terms of protection. I think most XE's have orange peel on the boot for some reason graham


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

gibbo555 said:


> You're kidding lol!
> 
> Arlene would have been fair sweating and that's even before the boiler gets switched on


Lol, your not wrong, I give up with them TBH, we're screwed!

Ps wasn't picking fault with the uncles car, just a spot, possibly could be took out with bonnet adjustment, lovely colour then again I like my dark cars


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely looking car and a great job on the paintwork. Looks stunning!


----------

